# [Hier richtig?] Rucksack/Tasche mit Laptopfach gesucht



## StylezQ (3. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich habe keine Ahnung wo dieser Thread hineinpasst, deshalb poste ich es vorsichtshalber in die Offtopic-Ecke. Falls es irgendwo besser passt, kann ja ein Mod den Thread verschieben.

Ich suche einen Rucksack bzw. Tasche für die Uni. Er sollte ein seperates Fach für mein Surface Pro 3 haben (12") und etwas Stauraum für den Uni-Alltag. Preislich plane ich mit 50-100€.
Wenn ihr mir eine Marke bzw. Modell empfehlen könnt (vlt. habt ihr ihn ja selber in Gebrauch) immer her damit 

MfG


----------



## shootme55 (3. Mai 2015)

Mein Notebookrucksack ist ein Samsonite, hat damals neu im Samsonite-Store 90 Euro gekostet. Bin damit 3 Jahre auf die Uni gefahren und hab ich heute noch in neuwertigem Zustand. Gekauft 2006, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## StylezQ (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn du die genaue Modellnummer / - name sagen könntest wäre das perfekt.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Mai 2015)

sorry wollte eigentlich nur den Hersteller allgemein empfehlen. Erstens ist der Rucksack bereits 9 Jahre alt, zweitens ist er für ein 15 Zöller.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2015)

StylezQ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe keine Ahnung wo dieser Thread hineinpasst, deshalb poste ich es vorsichtshalber in die Offtopic-Ecke. Falls es irgendwo besser passt, kann ja ein Mod den Thread verschieben.
> 
> ...



Habe ebenfalls ein Surface Pro 3 (gerade angeschafft) und ich kann zwei Taschen empfehlen:

die habe ich mir auch gekauft:

DAKINE Herren Tasche Hudson 20 Liters, Switch, 43 x 29 x 13 cm, 8130003: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen

Alternativ hatte ich mir mit bestellt aber nicht behalten weil an sich ok aber zuwenig Platz für zusätzliche Sachen:

DAKINE GepÃ?ck UmhÃ?ngetasche Outlet, Black, 5 x 24 x 34 cm, 8 Liter, 8130142: Amazon.de: Koffer, RucksÃ?cke & Taschen


----------



## StylezQ (4. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich neige eher zum Rucksack, da ich mich selber gut genug kenne und höchstwahrscheinlich die Tasche irgendwo liegen lasse. 
Ich glaube ich nehme von Dakine die Campus Modelle - muss nur mal schauen ob ich die kleine oder große Version nehme.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2015)

Die Dakine Hudson 20L habe ich selber im Einsatz - perfekt für 15"-16" Notebooks.
Ich habe selbst ein 12" Tablet, das rutscht da ewig hin und her - ich transportiere es daher noch mal in einem extra Sleeve.
Das Fach für den Laptop ist gut gepolstert.

Den Rucksack Dakine Campus 
DAKINE Multifunktionsrucksack Campus, 23 x 33 x 51 cm, 33 Liter: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit 

... habe ich auch im Einsatz, hier kann man das Tablet sogar quer reinlegen und es ist gut gepolstet.
Ich lege meines immer Hochkant rein, weil ich Angst habe es zu verbiegen.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Die Dakine Hudson 20L habe ich selber im Einsatz - perfekt für 15"-16" Notebooks.
> Ich habe selbst ein 12" Tablet, das rutscht da ewig hin und her - ich transportiere es daher noch mal in einem extra Sleeve.
> Das Fach für den Laptop ist gut gepolstert.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt aber wenn du noch ein Sleeve drum hast passt es recht gut.


----------



## StylezQ (4. Mai 2015)

Gibt es denn bei den Sleeves irgendwelche Merkmale, auf die man achten muss oder kann man einfach das billigste nehmen?


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2015)

Kannst auch billiges nehmen. Wichtig ist halt das es innen weich und glatt ist.

Habe für meins eins von Incipio. Das kostet zwar 30 € aber dafür ist das von vorne bis hinten auf das Surface zugeschnitten.

Ein Tipp von mir, es gibt "Skins" also so Aufkleber die man auf die Rückseite des Surface kleben kann. (sind zweigeteilt) Da gibt's alle möglichen Designs usw. Auch nicht gerade billig aber denke mal sie schützen die empfindliche Oberfläche des Surfacerückens und erhalten so ein wenig den Wert für einen Wiederverkauf


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2015)

StylezQ schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei den Sleeves irgendwelche Merkmale, auf die man achten muss oder kann man einfach das billigste nehmen?



Ich habe das billigste genommen was ich auf Amazon finden konnte.
Das Ding ist Neopren - ist halt ziemlich weich - Kostenpunkt zwischen 8 - 15 Euro (etwa).


----------

